# DBol, test, + proviron cycle advice



## ejh17 (May 24, 2015)

Hey guys, im thinking about running a dbol, test and proviron cycle here pretty soon.
was thinking about doing this. would like some feedback on what you all think. It will be my first cycle.

Cycle:

DBol weeks 1-2 20mg/ed; weeks 3-6 25mg/ed
Test cypionate weeks 1-2 200mg, weeks 3-6 300mg
proviron week 1 25mg/ed, weeks 2-6 50mg/ed
Estro support:

anastrozole .5mg/ed 
nolvadex 20mg/ed

liver support
Liv-52 DS 2 caps/ed

PCT 7 days after last injections:
HCG 2000IU e/od for 20 days
Clomid 100mg e/d split dose for 30 days
Nolvadex 40mg e/d split dose for 45 days


----------



## kingsamson (May 24, 2015)

what are the goals of the cycle? stats and such
why use ai's right off the bat? need estrogen to grow

i wouldnt reccomend pct in general


----------



## ejh17 (May 24, 2015)

Goals of the cycle are to try to put on about 15-20 lbs, I'm currently 178lbs at 8% bf trying to put on more size for nationals in November.

And really no pct? come on I don't want gyno expecially since both aromatize


----------



## Sledge (May 24, 2015)

6 weeks isn't long enough for the test cyp. If you're set on a shorter cycle, stick with a shorter ester. Also, If you've taken dbol before I would start at 25 and leave it there


----------



## kingsamson (May 24, 2015)

ejh17 said:


> Goals of the cycle are to try to put on about 15-20 lbs, I'm currently 178lbs at 8% bf trying to put on more size for nationals in November.
> 
> And really no pct? come on I don't want gyno expecially since both aromatize



yes but your doses are very very low, if you start noticing puffy nips you take some asin, i would take the time start 250mg test just the test learn how you respond to that, then wen yourcomfrtable bump up dose. Wait again, push it till you get estro sides then you can add masteron or lower dose or take half tab asin every few days as needed ( deffnintly not everyday cause crashing estrogen is stupid you NEED estrogen look at old school guys they got fluffy as **** in offseason they embraced the estrogen its how you grow )

and pct is good for losing size and feeling like shit, instead i would reccomend cursing on 150mg test 
i personally would lose size curising on 500mg test, but thats the name of the game if you wana get big you get big lol


----------



## ejh17 (May 24, 2015)

Sledge said:


> 6 weeks isn't long enough for the test cyp. If you're set on a shorter cycle, stick with a shorter ester. Also, If you've taken dbol before I would start at 25 and leave it there



okay ill probably run it a little longer, 10-12 weeks sound about right? and it'll be my first cycle so Im gonna start off low with the dbol then bump up


----------



## ejh17 (May 24, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> yes but your doses are very very low, if you start noticing puffy nips you take some asin, i would take the time start 250mg test just the test learn how you respond to that, then wen yourcomfrtable bump up dose. Wait again, push it till you get estro sides then you can add masteron or lower dose or take half tab asin every few days as needed ( deffnintly not everyday cause crashing estrogen is stupid you NEED estrogen look at old school guys they got fluffy as **** in offseason they embraced the estrogen its how you grow )
> 
> and pct is good for losing size and feeling like shit, instead i would reccomend cursing on 150mg test
> i personally would lose size curising on 500mg test, but thats the name of the game if you wana get big you get big lol



okay well im only 21, and this will be my first cycle. don't want to do anything to extreme since my receptors are still sensitive don't want to over stimulate them by taking high doses.


----------



## Sledge (May 24, 2015)

You're a little young for a first cycle, but it sounds like you're researching and want to do it right. If you're determined to do it (though I wouldn't at you're age) a lowish dose of test for 12-14 weeks will give u what u want. The dbol isn't necessary for a first cycle, but it will give u a jump start on the test E.


----------



## kingsamson (May 24, 2015)

ejh17 said:


> okay well im only 21, and this will be my first cycle. don't want to do anything to extreme since my receptors are still sensitive don't want to over stimulate them by taking high doses.



lol the recpetor thing is complete balonie more you use more ull grow, to a certain point at least
21 is best time to start, best gains natural hgh is high

i started 21 as well never looked back, if your gona come off then come back on your ****ing with homrones way more than staying on

arnold started what 15-16 years old? if you wana be big you wana be big lol once you come off you lose EVERYTHING

yes it may last a little cause pct artficially boosts test (same thing as curising) then once ur recovered bye bye gains till you hop on again
2 steps backwards


----------



## HDH (May 25, 2015)

Can't say I agree with everything you are saying here. 



kingsamson said:


> yes but your doses are very very low, if you start noticing puffy nips you take some asin,
> 
> I agree doses are low and jumping on something right away isn't really necessary.
> 
> ...





kingsamson said:


> lol the recpetor thing is complete balonie more you use more ull grow, to a certain point at least
> 21 is best time to start, best gains natural hgh is high
> 
> i started 21 as well never looked back, if your gona come off then come back on your ****ing with homrones way more than staying on
> ...




I just don't understand your anti-PCT views. PCT helps to get natty test back up to levels faster, not same as cruising. If diet and training stay in check, not bye bye gains, bye bye water.

This should be taken on an individual basis. Same as everything else we do most is not a one size fits all.

Yes, someone that has spent some years putting on muscle with aas will need it to keep the weight up but someone that has built naturally and cycles low won't have the same problems.

H


----------



## ejh17 (May 25, 2015)

HDH said:


> Can't say I agree with everything you are saying here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly! Taking that into consideration I'll stay at a low dose of 400mg/week (2 injections 200mg/week) for 10-12 weeks and maybe through in 25mg/Ed of Dbol for 6 week in the begging, I'll keep arimidex .5mg eod to keep estro and water retention low. I read a whole book on anabolics, cover to cover twice just to make sure I get this right. I don't want to eff anything up right now lol and I'm adding in proviron to counter effect the sides of low libido while on cycle and to help enhance the test since it has a high affinity to bind to SHBG


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2015)

With the exception of sledge and HDH's post this thread is just rife with nonsense.

For starters your cycle is too short. Second don't ramp doses. Start at 500 test and 30 dbol.  Run the dbol 4 weeks and the test 12 to 14.

Your receptors? That has nothing to do with anything. Your body will create additional receptors as needed. 

Pct has nothing to do with aromatase inhibition. You use aromatase inhibitors ON cycle to prevent e2 sides.  In POST CYCLE THERAPY (pct) you use nolvadex and clomid to reboot the hpta from the lengthy suppression of test production.

Cruising after your cycle would not be the smart thing to do at this point. A cruise is for people who are much more advanced and it simply is not possible to maintain size and strength you have accumulated over YEARS of training.

Normally I would tell someone your size and age to kick rocks. Too young and too small for steroids plus you have a lot of reading to do. But if you think you have a shot as a BB competitor then by all means, help yourself.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2015)

ejh17 said:


> Exactly! Taking that into consideration I'll stay at a low dose of 400mg/week (2 injections 200mg/week) for 10-12 weeks and maybe through in 25mg/Ed of Dbol for 6 week in the begging, I'll keep arimidex .5mg eod to keep estro and water retention low. I read a whole book on anabolics, cover to cover twice just to make sure I get this right. I don't want to eff anything up right now lol and I'm adding in proviron to counter effect the sides of low libido while on cycle and to help enhance the test since it has a high affinity to bind to SHBG



You aren't going to have low libido on cycle . You are going to want to **** everything that moves.


----------



## kingsamson (May 25, 2015)

depend on your goals, i know many fellas who pct for 15 years and never got anywhere

just my .2

competivie bodybuilders are on for life, if thats your goal theres only one way to get there


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 25, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> depend on your goals, i know many fellas who pct for 15 years and never got anywhere
> 
> just my .2
> 
> competivie bodybuilders are on for life, if thats your goal theres only one way to get there



That's not the gear's fault. That's the user's fault for not knowing how to train and/or eat properly and relying on gear for all their gains. 

Competitive BB'ers are on for life yes but they don't need to be starting at 21yo. Many choose to out of ignorance or reliance on gear or whatever other reason but at 21yo he's still in his prime and you're advising him to become a human pin cushion for the rest of his life.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> depend on your goals, i know many fellas who pct for 15 years and never got anywhere
> 
> just my .2
> 
> competivie bodybuilders are on for life, if thats your goal theres only one way to get there


I agree a BB is on for life. But let's let the kid get started first. He hasn't done a show yet and therefore isn't a bodybuilder just yet. 

I am on for life for powerlifting and I am not being hypocritical. I coach plenty of guys thru blast and cruise for competitive purposes. But not until they are actually competitive. 

He has years to go before he is ready for blasting and cruising. He is only 178lbs so far.  Learning to PCT properly leads to making more gains on a cruise in the future IMO because you know how to deal with coming off the blast more effectively 

Just my .02


----------



## HDH (May 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I agree a BB is on for life. But let's let the kid get started first. He hasn't done a show yet and therefore isn't a bodybuilder just yet.
> 
> I am on for life for powerlifting and I am not being hypocritical. I coach plenty of guys thru blast and cruise for competitive purposes. But not until they are actually competitive.
> 
> ...



LOL, I thought the guy was getting ready for nationals. 

Might want to try a local show  

You don't have to do a show to be a bodybuilder, a bodybuilder is someone that dedicates their life to building their body.

Perhaps he's not a competitive bodybuilder  

H


----------



## kingsamson (May 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I agree a BB is on for life. But let's let the kid get started first. He hasn't done a show yet and therefore isn't a bodybuilder just yet.
> 
> I am on for life for powerlifting and I am not being hypocritical. I coach plenty of guys thru blast and cruise for competitive purposes. But not until they are actually competitive.
> 
> ...



I suppose

when i started i made the commitment of knowing i may have to put a needle in my ass for the rest of my life, something i think everyone should consider and accept before starting (not that thats the case, but it should be in your head)

once i started at 21 i never stopped never came off, my cruise doses can be considered blasts at least nowadays lol, just how things are

if he wants to pct by all means, but i think differnt views can be benefical and realising that there is no such thing as a serious compitior that comes off is important


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> I suppose
> 
> when i started i made the commitment of knowing i may have to put a needle in my ass for the rest of my life, something i think everyone should consider and accept before starting (not that thats the case, but it should be in your head)
> 
> ...


Good point about the committment. I kinda knew it too


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2015)

HDH said:


> LOL, I thought the guy was getting ready for nationals.
> 
> Might want to try a local show
> 
> ...


Now that you mentioned it maybe he actually is a BB? I think I meant like high level npc or something lol


----------



## ejh17 (May 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Now that you mentioned it maybe he actually is a BB? I think I meant like high level npc or something lol



Yes I am a competitive BB, I'm getting ready for Miami Nationals in November. Most of those guys use at that level, I'm being realistic I'm not trying to put on massive size in a year, my ultimate goal is to become a pro, but I know it won't happen in a year or two. My goal is to a an IFBB BB by the time I'm 25, which is 4 years from now.


----------



## kingsamson (May 25, 2015)

ejh17 said:


> Yes I am a competitive BB, I'm getting ready for Miami Nationals in November. Most of those guys use at that level, I'm being realistic I'm not trying to put on massive size in a year, my ultimate goal is to become a pro, but I know it won't happen in a year or two. My goal is to a an IFBB BB by the time I'm 25, which is 4 years from now.



man i really hope you know whats involved with becoming a BB nowawaday hope you have acces to legit gear cause you will need highest quality product 
on top of that i hope you have money for the gh 5iu minimum really more like 10-15 for top amatures depending on pharma or quality generics

and of course dont forget the insulin, wont even mention what the pros use

wont get there with pct, but you are dedicated that is good, just gotta educate on what it takes and do it man! nothing can stop you but the lack of knowledge


----------



## Paolos (May 25, 2015)

HDH said:


> Can't say I agree with everything you are saying here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could not agree more


----------



## kingsamson (May 25, 2015)

whats the point of fixing natty test? lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 25, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> whats the point of fixing natty test? lol



So you're not married to the needle before you have to be


----------



## ejh17 (May 25, 2015)

kingsamson said:


> man i really hope you know whats involved with becoming a BB nowawaday hope you have acces to legit gear cause you will need highest quality product
> on top of that i hope you have money for the gh 5iu minimum really more like 10-15 for top amatures depending on pharma or quality generics
> 
> and of course dont forget the insulin, wont even mention what the pros use
> ...



Yeah I'll be getting all pharma grade, I live right on the border, and my doctor is in Mexico had a talk with him already he'll be prescribing me what I need.


----------



## kingsamson (May 25, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> So you're not married to the needle before you have to be



ah gotcha

i am married =D


----------



## HDH (May 26, 2015)

ejh17 said:


> Yes I am a competitive BB, I'm getting ready for Miami Nationals in November. Most of those guys use at that level, I'm being realistic I'm not trying to put on massive size in a year, my ultimate goal is to become a pro, but I know it won't happen in a year or two. My goal is to a an IFBB BB by the time I'm 25, which is 4 years from now.



I think that's great man. Use your judgment. It's gotten you this far without the dependency. 

There are plenty of huge competitors in this on line community around the net that run a PCT, if just once a year. Few and far between but do.

Also not the high doses and loads of GH. People are different and we all have to take our own paths. After time, you may feel the need to do more or even stay on but better to cross that bridge when you come to it.

H


----------

